# antrim trout stocking



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Its that time of year again........the release date is 11/23/11 good luck to everyone that goes!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

READY!!!! SET!!!! COMBAT FISH!!!!!!! WOOOOO! I think I'm going to go subject myself to the madness this year   Drove past last year and it looked pretty crazy heh.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

claytonhaske said:


> Its that time of year again........the release date is 11/23/11 good luck to everyone that goes!


Where did you hear/see this , I heard they were not stocking Antrim this year because of renovations at the Hatchery?


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Govbarney said:


> Where did you hear/see this , I heard they were not stocking Antrim this year because of renovations at the Hatchery?


That's what I thought also?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I just searched ODNR's site and indeed the stocking is scheduled for tomorrow at 11:00am.
Sooooooo...stock up on trout chow and have at er.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/News/Ne...Place-at-Punderson-and-Antrim-Park-Lakes.aspx


Happy Hunting!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

5 years ago (still kinda new to the area) on the 23rd of November I woke up bright and early to catch me some trout at the stocking. Kinda pumped up. Walking out the front door when my wife calls down and says "my water broke." I remember watching the news while I was waiting for my child and seeing the pictures of 'fishing' at the trout stocking. In between contractions my wife says "THAT IS WHERE YOU WERE GOING?, It looks awful." Just a memory that pops up every Thanksgiving. Maybe I'll take my daughter there someday, she can catch a trout and I can laugh at the irony.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

Ive had stuff going on every time ive tried to make it. This year the kids and i are giving it a shot. I hope the weather is terrible

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

So if someone was to go check this out any suggestions on what kind of lures/bait someone would use? I've never gone to anything like this so any help would be awesome as I have tomorrow off and was originally planning to go to alum for some eyes.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Big Chief201 said:


> So if someone was to go check this out any suggestions on what kind of lures/bait someone would use? I've never gone to anything like this so any help would be awesome as I have tomorrow off and was originally planning to go to alum for some eyes.


Corn on a small hook. Small inline spinners. Trout worms maybe? That's what I'd take. NOt sure about these specific trout though. Maybe someone who's actually fished it can chime in.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Corn on a small hook. Small inline spinners. Trout worms maybe? That's what I'd take. NOt sure about these specific trout though. Maybe someone who's actually fished it can chime in.


Thanks! I'll probably give it a shot tomorrow. Any additional advice would be awesome!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Some of the classics are Velveeta, corn, minnows, french spinners and one of my favorites ....... trout power bait.
Some use a bobber or suspend it off the bottom with a piece of Styrofoam. You need to be in the right place at the right time....not sure when that is though...

I have seen every presentation on the planet.....once a guy was using a remote controlled power boat to present his bait with.......

If you plan on taking kids.......good luck. it's not for the weak of heart. I haven't been there for years but in the past it was CRAZY!!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't do it. It's miserable. Soccer moms who have no idea about fishing take their 4 year olds with multi-hook-lures to thrash around and rip peoples' eyes out. I physically wanted to strangle someone.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Is there a designated time for just kids?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

If ODNR started going down the line to check licenses, that would thing the crowd out!


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

The reference of "Renovation at the hatchery", applies to the Castalia hatchery which does not affect Antrim. I believe trout going in at Antrim come from the Hebron hatchery but I could be wrong. ODNR, when called, stated 1000 trout to be released after 11:00a.m.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I have to work this year so I'm out.
Minnows were the hot bait last year, we casted the heck out of rooster tails with no luck.
I'm surprised the ODNR doesn't check there or at least I never seen them check for license.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

There in no designated time for kids, at least in the past there was not. 

If you have ever been to the Maumee it is similar, only less organized and less skilled fishermen.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Maybe I will get out there and rub elbows with the other fine fishermen in this town.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I got a couple others to come out with me tomorrow. If its ridiculous we plan on heading up to alum. Anyone know when people start showing up to get a spot?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Dawn or before......


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> Dawn or before......


ugh now I'm thinking do I really want to sit there for 4-5 hours before... Even if I am getting away from the house for a bit. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Gottagofishn said:


> There in no designated time for kids, at least in the past there was not.
> 
> If you have ever been to the Maumee it is similar, only less organized and less skilled fishermen.


Actually, there use to be 1 hour after the stock is children only. Oh well, I won't be there. Too many crazies out there, unless some ogf folks want to meet up and make the best of it??? Any takers?


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> Where did you hear/see this , I heard they were not stocking Antrim this year because of renovations at the Hatchery?


maybe someone was spreading rumors to thin the crowd out lol



MUST...GET...NET said:


> I have to work this year so I'm out.
> Minnows were the hot bait last year, we casted the heck out of rooster tails with no luck.
> I'm surprised the ODNR doesn't check there or at least I never seen them check for license.


funny you say that, because the only 2 places i have ever been checked for a license was antrim and hargus. granted it was about 13yrs ago...


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I post this pic every year! Good times. When I used to go to this I caught them on chartreuse Powerbait trout nuggets, fished on a size 1 hook about 18 inches under a bobber. 8-10 pound test. Have fun!!!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Iwill be taking my 5year old, those look like some fun fish you got Fishingredhawk, they should be real fun on his spiderman pole.Hopefully it will be fun and not to much of a hassel with all the people.Will post pics if we do any good.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I've gone twice.. It's a circus that is very frustrating because people just simply don't know how to act. It's like Black Friday fisherman's style. Overcrowded.. elbow to elbow people... and yes you might actually get lucky and net one of the big ones..


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I go just to watch if I get a chance. It's hilarious. You can still catch em on Thursday and Friday just fine using the powerbait that looks like the feed they give them at the hatchery.


----------



## Truegame (Oct 21, 2008)

How does anyone cast with people fishing elbow to elbow? I don't really like fishing under those conditions. Every time I go to Fremont it's overcrowded with potluck fisherman casting everything but the kitchen sink catching loads of fish.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

There was an article in the Columbus Dispatch on Sunday that indicated that this was the last time that they would be releasing the larger breeders in Antrim. Sounds like they can buy the eggs from some company out west cheaper than keeping the breeder fish all year. Thus, the "Thanksgiving spirit" of fighting people at Antrim will be a tradition coming to an end this year.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

Just got here and madhouse doesnt do justice to what i am looking at

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

BingeAndPurge said:


> Just got here and madhouse doesnt do justice to what i am looking at


That's funny


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

Trucks just showed and daughter has an accident. Just our luck. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

MUST...GET...NET said:


> I have to work this year so I'm out.
> Minnows were the hot bait last year, we casted the heck out of rooster tails with no luck.
> I'm surprised the ODNR doesn't check there or at least I never seen them check for license.


Don't go anymore, but minnows was the trick when I did.....and I have seen them check as people were leaving (going under the bridge) but that was only once


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Just got home. Got one about 18" fish. Truck showed up at about 1:20pm and the ODNR guys were driving around the lake dumping fish in with a net!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Just got home. Got one about 18" fish. Truck showed up at about 1:20pm and the ODNR guys were driving around the lake dumping fish in with a net!


I've gone a couple of years in the past, and they haven't been on time. At least they were making an attempt to spread them around rather than just dumping them all in by the crowd on the west side. I wouldn't worry about the net. Virtually all of them will be in the pan or freezer in a week or two.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

dang! i thought it was the day after thanksgiving. i went out there last year and my buddy and i were the only ones catching them on his secret trout lure from the potomac. hundreds of neanderthals sitting on chairs watching bobbers sat there watching us while we slayed them. there was a group of little kids behind us and we were throwing fish up on the bank for them. i bet we had 7 people leave with their limit after we caught our limits. i never keep fish, cept this one instance. good times indeed. was looking forward to going out there and nailing them again during this fall release. d'oh


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

it was a good time until the group of people to the right of me started slaming their pole into the water and throwing throwing rocks in the water. Keep in mind these people had to be older than 25. Even with that I'm still glad I went. Ended up with a nice rainbow that was supposed to be on my dinner table but instead ended up swimming away with my stringer which i feel worse about....


----------



## BWSmallie (Jan 2, 2010)

Went out for a couple hours this morning. People everywhere. No one catching anything - saw one 12" LM and a decent yellow perch. Both caught by the same guy. Literally saw no one else catch anything. 

Spoke to a guy who was there yesterday when they released the trout. They were four hours late. They released 1000. He said total caught yesterday was about 100 among all the mass of anglers out there. He caught one, took it home and cleaned it. He said it was so full of food that the stomach almost exploded when he cut it open. The fishery filled them to the brink before they transported them so they won't even start feeding for probably a couple days.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I saw the picture in the paper and I am glad I didn't go. I would go to a bar on campus during a home game day if I wanted that much interaction.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

anyone else get out there today? thinkin about hitting it in the morning for a couple hours


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

Truegame said:


> How does anyone cast with people fishing elbow to elbow? I don't really like fishing under those conditions. Every time I go to Fremont it's overcrowded with potluck fisherman casting everything but the kitchen sink catching loads of fish.


yea i like the breathing room myself even at the expense of maybe catchin more fish


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

went out there this morning for a couple hours. there weren't too many people until about 10:30 and it was starting to fill up. saw alot of fish, saw alot being caught. my buddy caught these 2, huge rainbow and a really nice brown


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

I went to antrim today to see if there were any more trout in there I saw three swimming around but they didnt want anything to do with me. I tried minnows, trout bait, home made baits, roostertails, etc. nothing worked I came home skunked.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

That's a pretty nice bow skycruiser.
I wonder if they would hit a fly...


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

Although this pic on my phone does not do the beauty of the fish justice, I figured I would share my catch from my trip out last week.

All but the smallest trout were caught on spinners (on an UL with 4 lb test - needless to say it was the most fun I have had fishing in quite a while, though I did get very worried when the fish started to run towards the lines of others around me) last Wednesday.

I went out last Friday and only saw a few fish being caught and only in one spot by people chumming the heck out the spot.


----------



## Milwaukee Tool Man (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice haul! Took my son out but weren't well equipped to combat fish into my secret spot! Saw one guy doing well, had the magic bait...


----------

